# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτογραφίες της Σαλαμίνας [Historic photos of Salamis]

## Nicholas Peppas

A 1961 picture of _Salamis_.  The picture is from _Nea Eikonografimeni Geografia Atlas tis Ellados_ by Leonidas Kouvaris (Syropouloi & Koumandareas publishers, Athens, 1964)

I recall the very small boats going from Perama to Paloukia in the 1950s...  Very difficult to describe them although in many early pictures of the Piraeus port you will see them next to the Argosaronikos ships

Salamis.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

What an experience to travel from Piraeus to *Salamina* in the early 1960s. The boats were small, wooden, with a small engine and an enclosure where the passengers were sitting sidewise. Some slightly bigger ones had a small bench ("bar" by euphemism) for drinks and sandwiches... We will never know their names, although we have many pictures... Of course unless someone has a list of all these small boats!

Salamis.jpg

Some of the ferries serving _Salamina_ now (or in the last ten years) can be found here (with photos)
http://images.google.com/imgres?imgu...a%3DN%26um%3D1

I forgot to mention that the two main routes in the 1950s and 1960s were:
*Perama-Paloukia
Piraeus-Paloukia*

But there was also a less frequent route
_Piraeus-Selina_

One or two times I had seen special boats to Kaki Vigla, maybe chartered

Map.jpg

*Piraeus-Kamatero-Paloukia*  boats from the late 1950s as I remember them... 

Sal.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ναυμαχια στη σαλαμινα
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 68900





> *Σαλαμινομαχος*...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 68903
> _χαρισμενη στον φιλο Ben Bruce_


Μετα απο τετοιες φιλοφρονησεις μεταξυ των φιλων _BEN BRUCE_ και _T.S.S. APOLLON_ δεν μπορουσα να μην προσθεσω αυτο το φιλμ απο μια πασιγνωστη _Σαλαμινια μαχη του 1973_ που την θυμονται (ελπιζω) ακομη οι παλαιοτεροι. 

Στις 13 Ιουνιου 1973 εγινε στο γηπεδο Σαλαμινας *ο ποδοσφαιρικος αγων μεταξυ Ajax Αμστερνταμ και Αιαντος Σαλαμινος* (που αν θυμουμαι καλα ηταν τοτε στην Β' Εθνικη!). Το φιλμ που εχουμε στα χερια μας απο τον ΕΟΑ δεν δειχνει οχι μονο την ποδοσφαιρικη μαχη (ναι ο δευτερος κυριος του  Ajax (απο αριστερα) ειναι ο Johann Cruyff) αλλα και *μια ναυμαχια μικρων πορθμειων ανοικτου τυπου της εποχης*, συμπεριλαμβανομενου και ενος αλλου πλοιου πορθμειου με το ονομα *ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΟΜΑΧΟΣ* του 1973!
___________________
*Φιλικός ποδοσφαιρικός αγώνας μεταξύ Αίαντα Σαλαμίνας και ¶γιαξ στη Σαλαμίνα  (0-2)* 


                                                                                                                                                     Φιλικός ποδοσφαιρικός αγώνας μεταξύ Αίαντα Σαλαμίνας και ¶γιαξ στη Σαλαμίνα. Σκάφος κατευθύνεται προς τη Σαλαμίνα. Οι ποδοσφαιριστές του ¶γιαξ Ολλανδίας και οι παίκτες του Αίαντα Σαλαμίνας στον αγωνιστικό χώρο του γηπέδου Σαλαμίνας, πριν από την έναρξη φιλικού αγώνα μεταξύ των δύο ομάδων. Στιγμιότυπα του αγώνα. Ο ποδοσφαιριστής του ¶γιαξ κ. Ρεπ πετυχαίνει δύο διαδοχικά γκολ. 

____________________

Από τις συλλογές του Εθνικού Οπτικοακουστικού Αρχείου.


http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...387&thid=13720

A01.jpg

A002.jpg

A003.jpg

A005.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Στην Κυνόσουρα πολλά αγαπημένα σκαριά. Στο Αμπελάκι ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΣ Ι κ ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ.Laid up.jpgLaid up_ 3.jpg

----------


## despo

Απίθανες και ακρως συλλεκτικές/μοναδικές φωτογραφίες.

----------


## Ellinis

Φοβερά ντοκουμέντα! Το καβουρδισμένο σκαρί του ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ δημιουργεί ένα απόκοσμο σκηνικό... Η δε σειρά με τα παλιά κρουαζιερόπλοια είναι όλα τα λεφτά...
ΓΑΛΑΞΙΑΣ, ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ, ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ 11, ΟΡΙΩΝ, ΟΔΥΣΣΕΥΣ, ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ και ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ στη σειρά. Και αριστερά φαίνεται ένα ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ (το 3 μάλλον) δεμένο στα ναυπηγεία Αργώ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχα ντοκουμέντα απο όλους σας.
Ας δούμε πως ήταν η Σαλαμίνα το 1960 περίπου, φωτογραφημένη απο τη Βροκή.

ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ &#93.jpg

----------


## Leonardos.B

1979-1980 Οταν οι χώροι εντός και εκτός Ναυστάθμου,"τελούσαν" υπο διαμόρφωση.
Οι γκουρού του είδους,μπορούν να ξεχωρίσουν πλοία? (δηλαδή μόνο παντόφλες :Tears Of Joy: ).naytilia.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Laid up 4.jpgΠολύ πριν η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία από εμάς ανακαλύψει το "σπορ", η ευρύτερη περιοχή ήταν ανέκαθεν ο παράδεισος του Ευρωπαίου κ Αμερικάνου καραβολάτρη.
Εκτός από το ΕΣΠΕΡΟΣ το ενδιαφέρον είναι ότι η τσιμινιέρα που διακρίνεται με την κούρμπα, ανήκει στο ΚΑWTHER πρώην ΕΝΟΤRIA. Αγορασμένο από Σαουδάραβες το φορτηγοποστάλι της Αdriatica πέρασε αρκετό διάστημα στην Κυνόσουρα κ αργότερα στην ράδα του Πειραιά μέχρι να παρασυρθεί από καιρό κ να καταλήξει στα βράχια έξω από τα Λιπάσματα.

----------


## Ellinis

Άκρως συλλεκτική και σπάνια φωτογραφία! Και αριστερά φαίνεται το ΑΘΗΝΑΙ του Τυπάλδου... Το προσαραγμένο KAWTHER το θυμάμαι να έχει παίξει σε κομματοσυνδικαλιστικές αφίσες το 1997.

----------


## despo

Πραγματικά άκρως συλλεκτική η φωτογραφία !

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Laid up_1.jpgΚαι τι δεν φαίνεται εδώ στα παροπλισμένα στο Αμπελάκι.Εκτός από τον "μαγουλά" σε πρώτο πλάνο,μπορώ να διακρίνω κατά σειρά ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ,ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ ασυμπλήρωτο,ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ,ΚΕΝΤΑΥΡΟΣ.

----------


## despo

Τρομερή η φωτογραφία σου !

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Kαταπληκτικη!!!_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Laid up_1979_1.jpgΠαροπλισμένα στο Αμπελάκι.Η αναγνώριση των πλοίων δική σας.
Αν κ κουνημένη φωτό,έχει την αξία της.

----------


## Ellinis

Και μεγάλη αξία μάλιστα!  :Fat: 

Αριστερά βλέπω το ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΣ Ι και δίπλα του το κουφάρι του καμμένου ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ. Αυτό δίπλα του το σκούρο είναι το ημιτελές ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ μήπως;

Kαι πίσω στα Αμπελάκια το ΡΟΜΑΝΤΙΚΑ στην ντάνα των μικρών κρουαζιερόπλοιων του Χανδρή που διατηρούσε "ναυπηγείο" εκεί.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Laid up_1979_1.jpgΠαροπλισμένα στο Αμπελάκι.Η αναγνώριση των πλοίων δική σας.
> Αν κ κουνημένη φωτό,έχει την αξία της.


 _Αξια ανεκτιμητη!!!
_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και μεγάλη αξία μάλιστα! 
> 
> Αριστερά βλέπω το ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΣ Ι και δίπλα του το κουφάρι του καμμένου ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ. Αυτό δίπλα του το σκούρο είναι το ημιτελές ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ μήπως;
> 
> Kαι πίσω στα Αμπελάκια το ΡΟΜΑΝΤΙΚΑ στην ντάνα των μικρών κρουαζιερόπλοιων του Χανδρή που διατηρούσε "ναυπηγείο" εκεί.


Σωστά το ημιτελές είναι το ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ. Το γκαζάδικο στου Χανδρή ήταν ένα από αυτά που είχε κάποτε με αιγυπτιακή σημαία. Το ναυπηγείο που αργότερα πουλήθηκε στην Εletson, εξυπηρετούσε μιά μικρή παντόφλα (δεν θυμάμαι όνομα) κάτι σαν αποβατικό του ΠΝ η οποία είχε το φορτηγίσιο σινιάλο της εταιρείας.
Δεξιά από το ROMANTICA η κουρμπαριστή γέφυρα είναι του FIESTA.

----------


## Ellinis

Ωστέ είχε και παντόφλα ο Χανδρής; Αυτό δεν το φαντάστηκα ποτέ!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Nαι, πρέπει να υπήρχε μέχρι μέσα δεκαετίας '70 τουλάχιστον. Σίγουρα ελληνικής κατασκευής,γκρι άσπρο σκάφος,άσπρη γέφυρα με το σινιάλο στην μινιόν τσιμινιέρα. Μέσα στο "γκαράζ"  μετέφερε κ προσωπικό του ναυπηγείου από/προς Πέραμα εκεί που δένουν οι "μπενζίνες". Ίσως οι φίλοι παντοφλάδες να ξέρουν περισσότερα.

----------


## Ellinis

Λοιπόν βρήκα μια άκρη για αυτή την "παντόφλα" των ναυπηγείων Χανδρή. Το 1965 φτιάχτηκε στο ναυπηγείο Ελληνικές Ναυπηγικές & Βιομηχανικές Επιχειρήσεις στα Αμπελάκια ένα πορθμείο για λογαριασμό της ίδιας επιχείρησης και πήρε το όνομα ΕΛΒΕΣ ΙΙΙ. Οι διαστάσεις του ήταν μόλις 18 Χ 6 μέτρα.
Το 1969 τα ναυπηγεία πήραν το όνομα "Ναυπηγεία Χανδρή" και το μικρό σκάφος προφανώς πήρε τα χρώματα που ανέφερε ο ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ. Το 1982 το πορθμείο πουλήθηκε στην ΑΓΕΤ Ηρακλής και μετονομάστηκε ΑΡΓΩ. Στις 25 Δεκεμβρίου 1986 το καραβάκι βυθίστηκε στο Αλιβέρι όταν έπεσε πάνω του ένα μότορσιπ. Τελικά ανελκύστηκε το 1987 και διαλύθηκε.
Κρίνοντας από το "ΙΙΙ" πρέπει να υπήρχαν και ΕΛΒΕΣ Ι & ΙΙ αλλά δεν ξέρω αν ήταν και αυτά πορθμείο ή άλλου τύπου σκάφη.

----------


## andria salamis

> 1979-1980 Οταν οι χώροι εντός και εκτός Ναυστάθμου,"τελούσαν" υπο διαμόρφωση.
> Οι γκουρού του είδους,μπορούν να ξεχωρίσουν πλοία? (δηλαδή μόνο παντόφλες).Συνημμένο Αρχείο 139735


Με μια φωτογραφία,πέρασα μια ώρα,να την θαυμάζω!

----------


## Ellinis

Στην ταινία "Η Αγνή του λιμανιού" του 1952, έχουμε μερικά σπάνια πλάνα από τα Αμπελάκια του 1952. Σε ένα σημείο που δυστυχώς η κάμερα κινείται, βλέπουμε στο δεύτερο πλάνο μια σειρά από ντανιασμένα σκάφη. 
ambelaki 52.jpg

Ένωσα τα καρέ και το αποτέλεσμα δεν είναι πολύ καλό αλλά απ'όσα μπόρεσα να καταλάβω προσπάθησα και τα ξεχωρίσα εδώ: 
ambelaki 52-2.jpg

Νομίζω οτι βλέπουμε μερικά από τα ναυάγια που είχε μεταπολεμικά ανελκύσει ο Οργανισμός Ανελκύσεως Ναυαγίων. Είναι καταγεγραμμένο οτι ορισμένα τα είχαν ρυμουλκήσει στα Αμπελάκια όπου παρέμειναν μέχρι που εκποιήθηκαν είτε για διάλυση είτε για επισκευή.

Και ένα ακόμη μισομπαταρισμένο φορτηγό σε άλλο καρέ της ταινίας.
ambelakia 52-no2.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Διαμαντή α.jpg 
Διακρίνονται σε πρώτο πλάνο το Δ/Ξ ΚΟΡΙΝΘΙΑ του Διαμαντή κ υπό διάλυση τα Α/Γ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ κ ΧΙΟΣ.Αριστερά στο άκρο τα άλμπουρα που φαίνονται πρέπει να είναι του Δ/Ξ ΣΤΥΛΙΣ.
Διαμαντή β.jpg
Εδώ τα ΚΟΡΙΝΘΙΑ κ ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝΙΑ του Διαμαντή κ διαλυόμενα τα Α/Γ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ L158 κ ΧΙΟΣ.
Γιά αυτά που φαίνονται απέναντι στο Πέραμα,αφήνω την αναγνώριση σε εσάς.

Οι φωτό είναι του Ρeter Fitzpatrick o oποίος λέει είναι το 1984. Αλλά οι σημειώσεις μου από προσωπική μαρτυρία λένε ότι τα Α/Γ πήγαν γιά διάλυση το 1990.

----------


## alkeos

> Διαμαντή α.jpg 
> Διακρίνονται σε πρώτο πλάνο το Δ/Ξ ΚΟΡΙΝΘΙΑ του Διαμαντή κ υπό διάλυση τα Α/Γ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ κ ΧΙΟΣ.Αριστερά στο άκρο τα άλμπουρα που φαίνονται πρέπει να είναι του Δ/Ξ ΣΤΥΛΙΣ.
> Διαμαντή β.jpg
> Εδώ τα ΚΟΡΙΝΘΙΑ κ ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝΙΑ του Διαμαντή κ διαλυόμενα τα Α/Γ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ L158 κ ΧΙΟΣ.
> Γιά αυτά που φαίνονται απέναντι στο Πέραμα,αφήνω την αναγνώριση σε εσάς.
> 
> Οι φωτό είναι του Ρeter Fitzpatrick o oποίος λέει είναι το 1984. Αλλά οι σημειώσεις μου από προσωπική μαρτυρία λένε ότι τα Α/Γ πήγαν γιά διάλυση το 1990.


Αυτά που μπορώ να διακρίνω στην πρώτη φωτο είναι τα Αλκαίος, το Ναυαρίνο του Καραγιώργη και το Renaissance της Ηπειρωτικής. Στη δεύτερη πρόκειται μαλλον για ένα εκ των Πήγασος ή Orient Express.

----------


## npapad

> Διαμαντή α.jpg 
> Διακρίνονται σε πρώτο πλάνο το Δ/Ξ ΚΟΡΙΝΘΙΑ του Διαμαντή κ υπό διάλυση τα Α/Γ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ κ ΧΙΟΣ.Αριστερά στο άκρο τα άλμπουρα που φαίνονται πρέπει να είναι του Δ/Ξ ΣΤΥΛΙΣ.
> Διαμαντή β.jpg
> Εδώ τα ΚΟΡΙΝΘΙΑ κ ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝΙΑ του Διαμαντή κ διαλυόμενα τα Α/Γ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ L158 κ ΧΙΟΣ.
> Γιά αυτά που φαίνονται απέναντι στο Πέραμα,αφήνω την αναγνώριση σε εσάς.
> 
> Οι φωτό είναι του Ρeter Fitzpatrick o oποίος λέει είναι το 1984. Αλλά οι σημειώσεις μου από προσωπική μαρτυρία λένε ότι τα Α/Γ πήγαν γιά διάλυση το 1990.


Το ΚΟΡΙΝΘΙΑ βυθίστηκε στην Aliaga τον Δεκέμβριο του 1986 ενώ περίμενε διάλυση οπότε το 1984 πρέπει να είναι σωστό. Πότε αποσύρθηκαν τα αρματαγωγά ?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το ΚΟΡΙΝΘΙΑ βυθίστηκε στην Aliaga τον Δεκέμβριο του 1986 ενώ περίμενε διάλυση οπότε το 1984 πρέπει να είναι σωστό. Πότε αποσύρθηκαν τα αρματαγωγά ?


Aπό τα συνυπάρχοντα πλοία πρέπει να είναι 1984.Τα Α/Γ παροπλίστηκαν το 1977 αλλά γιά κάποιο λόγο παρέμειναν μισοδιαλυμένα από το 84 ως το 90 που τα εντόπισα στου Διαμαντή.Το 90 διαλύθηκε κ το αδελφό ΣΑΜΟΣ απέναντι στο Πέραμα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ambelaki3.jpgambelaki.jpgPeter Fitzpatrick

2 φωτό του φίλου μας από το Αμπελάκι,η μιά συνέχεια της άλλης.Σε πρώτο πλάνο μερικά σκάφη του πρώην Υπουργείου Δημοσίων Έργων.
Η βυθοκόρος ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ,το Ρ/Κ ΛΕΩΝ ( 1943/496 grt,πρώην αμερικάνικο κλάσης Soyotomo ) κ 1 Ρ/Κ τύπου Τanac.Στην ίδια θέση ήταν δεμένη παλιότερα η βυθοκόρος ΠΙΝΔΟΣ.
Απέναντι στα Ναυπηγεία Σαλαμίνος το όνομα του υπό κατασκευή φορτηγού  ήταν ΓΡΥΛΛΟΣ.Δεν πρέπει να ταξίδεψε ως τέτοιο.
Στο τότε Ναυπηγείο Χανδρή είναι βέβαια το ROMANZA αλλά ανάμεσα στα φορτηγά κ τα γκαζάδικα της εταιρείας ξεχωρίζει η τσιμινιέρα του ROMANTICA.

----------


## Ellinis

> ambelaki3.jpgambelaki.jpgPeter Fitzpatrick
> 
> 2 φωτό του φίλου μας από το Αμπελάκι,η μιά συνέχεια της άλλης.Σε πρώτο πλάνο μερικά σκάφη του πρώην Υπουργείου Δημοσίων Έργων.
> Η βυθοκόρος ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ,το Ρ/Κ ΛΕΩΝ ( 1943/496 grt,πρώην αμερικάνικο κλάσης Soyotomo ) κ 1 Ρ/Κ τύπου Τanac.Στην ίδια θέση ήταν δεμένη παλιότερα η βυθοκόρος ΠΙΝΔΟΣ.
> Απέναντι στα Ναυπηγεία Σαλαμίνος το όνομα του υπό κατασκευή φορτηγού  ήταν ΓΡΥΛΛΟΣ.Δεν πρέπει να ταξίδεψε ως τέτοιο.
> Στο τότε Ναυπηγείο Χανδρή είναι βέβαια το ROMANZA αλλά ανάμεσα στα φορτηγά κ τα γκαζάδικα της εταιρείας ξεχωρίζει η τσιμινιέρα του ROMANTICA.


Εξαιρετικές οι φωτογραφίες!  
Για τη βυθοκόρο ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ πρέπει να πούμε οτι είχε μακρά ιστορία. Είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1929 εξαρχής στην Ολλανδία για το Ελληνικό Δημόσιο (περισσότερα εδώ). Το 1941 έπεσε στα χέρια των Γερμανών και έτσι το βλέπουμε εδώ στο Ναύσταθμο πίσω από ένα υποβρύχιο τους.

uboat salamis.jpg
πηγή: beeldbankwo2.nl

Δεξιά στη 2η φωτογραφία βλέπουμε και δυο ναυάγια, ένα ξύλινο μπροστά και πίσω ένα μακρύ με κάτι υπόστεγα. Μήπως είναι το ναυάγιο του τροχήλατου FRANZ SCHUBERT που είχαμε κουβεντιάσει εδώ;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

kynosoura2.jpgPeter Fitzpatrick

To S/T LESTE,ex-BRITISH SIGNAL ( 1961/37445dwt ) χρησιμοποιήθηκε σαν slops στην Κυνόσουρα.
Στο βάθος δεξιά δεμένο το ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ της MSL μάλλον στο τέλος της καριέρας του.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

kynosoura4.jpg Peter Fitzpatrick
Στη Κυνόσουρα σε πρώτο πλάνο ένα SD14 του Αγγελικούση το ANANGEL CHAMPION κ ένα Freedom το ΝΑΞΟΣ, 2 τύποι φορτηγών εξαφανισμένοι πλέον από την ελληνική ναυτιλία κ όχι μόνο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Απίστευτα πλοία αυτά τα SD14, πανέμορφα, και δυστυχώς μιάς άλλης πλέον εποχής.

----------


## Ellinis

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 186242Συνημμένο Αρχείο 186243Peter Fitzpatrick
> 
> 2 φωτό του φίλου μας από το Αμπελάκι,η μιά συνέχεια της άλλης.Σε πρώτο πλάνο μερικά σκάφη του πρώην Υπουργείου Δημοσίων Έργων.
> Η βυθοκόρος ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ,το Ρ/Κ ΛΕΩΝ ( 1943/496 grt,πρώην αμερικάνικο κλάσης Soyotomo ) κ 1 Ρ/Κ τύπου Τanac.Στην ίδια θέση ήταν δεμένη παλιότερα η βυθοκόρος ΠΙΝΔΟΣ.


Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία φαίνεται και η βυθοκόρος ΠΙΝΔΟΣ ανάμεσα στο ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ και το ΛΕΩΝ.
Αντίγραφο τα παρακάτω για το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ από το βιβλίο "Ανελκύοντας την Ιστορία":



> Στο δίαυλο της Λευκάδας και παρακείμενη στο QUIRINALE, βρισκόταν βυθισμένη κατά μήκος προς το κρηπίδωμα, η βυθοκόρος CALABRIA. Το κατάστρωμα του διαστάσεων 43,8 x 8,95 μέτρων και εκτοπίσματος 600 τόνων σκάφους παρέμενε μόλις ένα μέτρο κάτω από την επιφάνεια της θάλασσας, οπότε τα συνεργεία του Ο.Α.Ν. δεν δυσκολεύτηκαν να την ανελκύσουν στις 8 Ιουνίου 1947. Λίγους μήνες αργότερα, τον Ιανουάριο του 1948, πουλήθηκε στο ελληνικό Δημόσιο, μαζί με τρείς φορτηγίδες, αντί του ποσού των 450 εκατομμυρίων δραχμών. Επισκευασθείσα μετονομάσθηκε ΠΙΝΔΟΣ και χρησίμευσε για πάνω από τρείς δεκαετίες μέχρι που εκποιήθηκε από τον Ο.Δ.Δ.Υ. το 1984 στον Στ.Γεωργακάκη, για να οδηγηθεί στο τέλος του 1987 σε διαλυτήριο του Λαυρίου.


Kαι η σχετική φωτογραφία:

Image2.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Απίστευτα πλοία αυτά τα SD14, πανέμορφα, και δυστυχώς μιάς άλλης πλέον εποχής.


Προσωπικά μου άρεσαν ανάλογα την έκδοση πχ του Σκαραμαγκά τα οποία ήταν πολύ σπαρτιάτικα δεν μου άρεσαν,ειρήσθω εν παρόδω  ( γιά να μιλήσουμε ελληνικά :Pride:   )  έχω ακούσει ότι κατασκευαστικά ήταν καλύτερα από τα αγγλικά.Αντιθέτως οι τελευταίες εκδόσεις όπως κ αυτές φορτηγού γραμμής μεταξύ άλλων κ του Καλλιμανόπουλου στον Σκαραμαγκά ήταν όμορφες.
Το εικονιζόμενο,αγγλικό του 1971, ήταν το μόνο που είχε ο πατριώτης μου ο Αγγελικούσης κ μάλιστα αγορά από μεταχειρισμένο κ μιλάμε γιά μιά εταιρεία που έκανε μαζικά παραγγελίες.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 186242Συνημμένο Αρχείο 186243Peter Fitzpatrick
> 
> 2 φωτό του φίλου μας από το Αμπελάκι,η μιά συνέχεια της άλλης.
> ................................
> Απέναντι στα Ναυπηγεία Σαλαμίνος το όνομα του υπό κατασκευή φορτηγού  ήταν _ΓΡΥΛΛΟΣ_.Δεν πρέπει να ταξίδεψε ως τέτοιο.


Το φορτηγό _ΓΡΥΛΛΟΣ_ το βλέπουμε και _σε αυτή την φωτό_ (τέρμα δεξιά) του φίλου _Peter_, έτοιμο πιά, καθελκυσμένο μπροστά στα ναυπηγεία Σαλαμίνας.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το φορτηγό _ΓΡΥΛΛΟΣ_ το βλέπουμε και _σε αυτή την φωτό_ (τέρμα δεξιά) του φίλου _Peter_, έτοιμο πιά, καθελκυσμένο μπροστά στα ναυπηγεία Σαλαμίνας.


Δεν έχω βρει κάτι για αυτό το καράβι,'οσο κ εάν έχω ψάξει.Εκείνη την εποχή σε Πέραμα κ Σαλαμίνα γινόταν κοσμογονία.
Έρχονταν ξένοι κ έδιναν παραγγελίες.Θυμάμαι 2 γερμανικά feeder containerships,ASTOR το ένα,πάλι εκεί στου Ζέρβα ή την σειρά FRENDO mini bulkers στο Πέραμα γιά Σκανδιναβούς.
Κ διηγώντας τα,να κλαις! :Sorrow:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μιας και την φωτογραφία από τα Αμπελάκια με το φορτηγό _ΓΡΥΛΛΟΣ_ μου την έχει στείλει ο φίλος Peter σε μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση (κατόπιν δικής μου παρακλήσεως και τον ευχαριστώ), να το δούμε το πλοίο και σε μεγέθυνση αφού είναι πράγματι πολύ όμορφο.

_Aμπελάκια 1984_
Ambelakia 1984_Peter Fitzpatrick.jpg
_© Peter J. Fitzpatrick_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Xρόνια ψάχνω στοιχεία κ ιστορικό του πλοίου.Ξέρουμε το ΙΜΟ του; Ίσως εκεί στου Ζέρβα να έφτιαξαν κ αδελφό.
Εντύπωση μου κάνει ότι δεν το έχει ο Φουστάνος στους "Βασιλείς των Ωκεανών" όπου περιλαμβάνει όλα τα νεότευκτα ελληνικά κ ελληνόκτητα ποντοπόρα.Πιθανώτατα το πλοίο να πουλήθηκε σε ξένους πριν καν να ταξιδέψει.

----------


## esperos

Για τους αγαπητούς EV και ΒΧ, έκανα μια κατάδυση στα δεφτέρια μου και να λοιπόν:
ΓΡΥΛΛΟΣ  αριθμός κατασκευής 129, Ναυπηγεία Σαλαμίνας  Αμπελάκια, για την εταιρία  Cost Shipping, καθέλκυση 28/2/81, αλλά παροπλίστηκε σχεδόν έτοιμο και τελικά πωλείται  στην  Πορτογαλική  Trasportes Maritimos Insulares S.a.r.l. και μετονομάζεται FRANCISCO FERNANDO.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Eυχαριστώ πολύ. Tεχνικά χαρακτηρισρικά έχεις;

----------


## esperos

Αγαπητέ  ΒΧ άκου το ραπόρτο μου.
Πραγματικά έχουμε εξελίξεις γιατί  στα  Lloyds Registers που πήγα να βρω τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά δεν βρήκα πλοίο με το όνομα FRANCISCO FERNANDO ούτε σαν νυν ούτε σαν πρώην όνομα, όμως βρήκα πλοίο με όνομα FRANCISCO FRANCO  με αριθμό  ΙΜΟ 7921045  με τα στοιχεία που μετέφερα στο προηγούμενο μου μήνυμα δηλ. αριθμό ναυπήγησης 129 και επιπλέον το ''Launched as Hector''.
Τώρα σε εσένα τα υπόλοιπα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Εξαιρετικά Παντελή μου, εξαιρετικά και θερμώς ευχαριστούμε. Μόλις πριν λίγη ώρα ήμουν έτοιμος να απαντήσω πως το πλοίο δεν θα πρέπει να μακροημέρευσε ούτε ως _FRANCISCO FERNANDO_, μιας και δεν μπορούσα να βρω απολύτως κανένα του στοιχείο με αυτό το όνομα.

Με το _ΙΜΟ 7921045_, έρχονται τα πάντα στο φως. Βρίσκουμε το πάλαι ποτέ _ΓΡΥΛΛΟΣ_ της Σαλαμίνας ως _GOODWILL_ με τα παρακάτω στοιχεία : 

IMO number     7921045
Name of the ship _GOODWILL_
Type of ship     CONTAINER SHIP
Gross tonnage     4201 tons
DWT     5812 tons
Year of build _1987_
Builder _SALAMIS SHIPYARD - AMPELAKIA, GREECE_
Last known flag     MALTA
Class society     REGISTRO ITALIANO NAVALE
Former names     SIDER PEACE until 2006 Dec, PERGAMON until 2003 Oct, FRANCISCO FRANCO until 2002 May 

Να σημειώσουμε ότι αναφέρεται ως CONTAINER SHIP, με έτος κατασκευής το _1987_ (και όχι το 1981, προφανώς λόγω παροπλισμού) και με προηγούμενα ονόματα τα _SIDER PEACE_, _PERGAMON_, _FRANCISCO FRANCO_. Σύμφωνα με το equasis πήγε για διάλυση τον Μάρτιο του _2012_ με πλοιοκτήτρια τελευταία εταιρεία και σημαία Μάλτας, αλλά υπό διαχείριση Τουρκικής εταιρείας.

Στο shipspotting τέλος μπορούμε _να το δούμε σε φωτογραφίες_ από το 2005 και μετά, και με τρία διαφορετικά ονόματα, GOODWILL, SIDER PEACE, FRANCISCO FRANCO.

----------


## Ellinis

Πολύ ωραία τα ευρύματα. Να συμπληρώσω οτι βάση των όσων αναφέρει το miramarshipindex, η τρόπιδα του πλοιου τοποθετήθηκε στις 23.7.79, καθελκυσθηκε στις 28.2.81 ως HECTOR και ολοκληρώθηκε τον 4.87 ως πορτογαλικό FRANCISCO FRANCO. Προφανώς η μετονομασία σε GRYLLOS δεν καταγράφηκε.
Και άφιξη σε Αλιάγα στις 26.3.12

----------


## peter j.fitzpatrick

taken in 1984

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> taken in


Μany thanks Peter.Golden era for the Greek yards!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μα..... δεν θα βρούμε ποτέ ησυχία ???  Βάλθηκε ο Peter να μας βάζει σε αναζητήσεις !!!

Τώρα πάλι, ποιό είναι άραγε το αδελφό πλοίο υπό κατασκευή που διακρίνεται στην καινούργια φωτό στα δεξιά του ΓΡΥΛΛΟΣ ?? Να θυμίσω ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ότι μας είχες πει σε προηγούμενο ποστ για αδελφό του πλοίο.

Peter. We see in photo (in right side) an unknown sister ship of GRYLLOS under construction.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εξαιρετικά Παντελή μου, εξαιρετικά και θερμώς ευχαριστούμε. Μόλις πριν λίγη ώρα ήμουν έτοιμος να απαντήσω πως το πλοίο δεν θα πρέπει να μακροημέρευσε ούτε ως _FRANCISCO FERNANDO_, μιας και δεν μπορούσα να βρω απολύτως κανένα του στοιχείο με αυτό το όνομα.
> 
> Με το _ΙΜΟ 7921045_, έρχονται τα πάντα στο φως. Βρίσκουμε το πάλαι ποτέ _ΓΡΥΛΛΟΣ_ της Σαλαμίνας ως _GOODWILL_ με τα παρακάτω στοιχεία : 
> 
> IMO number     7921045
> Name of the ship _GOODWILL_
> Type of ship     CONTAINER SHIP
> Gross tonnage     4201 tons
> DWT     5812 tons
> ...


Eυχαριστούμε φίλε Εsperos,μου λύθηκε μιά απορία ετών.Λόγω φόρτου εργασίας,ο φίλος ΕV με πρόλαβε γιά τα υπόλοιπα.Όμορφο βαποράκι το οποίο το "χάλασαν" κατά τη γνώμη μου όταν αφαίρεσαν τα κρένια.Πράγμα που έχει συμβεί κ με άλλα γιά πρακτικούς λόγους.Πήγε γιά σκραπ σε μιά συνήθη ηλικία γιά φορτηγό.
Πάντως σίγουρα δεν ήταν ελληνικής σχεδίασης , τι λες κ συ ως ναυπηγός ;  To πλοίο είχε κ αδελφό,το ακαθέλκυστο στην φωτό του Peter κ το είχα δει τότε αλλά δεν θυμάμαι όνομα.Θα μπορούσαμε να το βρούμε κ αυτό ;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τώρα πάλι, ποιό είναι άραγε το αδελφό πλοίο υπό κατασκευή που διακρίνεται στην καινούργια φωτό στα δεξιά του ΓΡΥΛΛΟΣ ?? Να θυμίσω ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ότι μας είχες πει σε προηγούμενο ποστ για αδελφό του πλοίο.


 Χαίρομαι που ανοίγω τέτοιες συζητήσεις,καθότι χρόνια στο κουρμπέτι! Δυστυχώς δεν έχω δικές μου φωτό από το Αμπελάκι της εποχής εκείνης κ παλαιότερα.
Τα πλοία αυτά μαζί με το εκπαιδευτικό ΑΡΗΣ ήταν τα μεγαλύτερα που χτίστηκαν στο Ναυπηγείο "Σαλαμίς",πρώην Ζέρβα.Γιά το τι χτίστηκε μετά,μάλλον είναι αλλονού παπά Ευαγγέλιο!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πολύ ωραία τα ευρύματα. Να συμπληρώσω οτι βάση των όσων αναφέρει το miramarshipindex, η τρόπιδα του πλοιου τοποθετήθηκε στις 23.7.79, καθελκυσθηκε στις 28.2.81 ως HECTOR και ολοκληρώθηκε τον 4.87 ως πορτογαλικό FRANCISCO FRANCO. Προφανώς η μετονομασία σε GRYLLOS δεν καταγράφηκε.
> Και άφιξη σε Αλιάγα στις 26.3.12


Το όνομα ΓΡΥΛΛΟΣ γράφτηκε,από ακαθέλκυστο ακόμα, με ανάγλυφα γράμματα κ απορώ διότι τελικά ήταν ανεπίσημο.
Ως ΗΕCTOR δεν πρέπει να ήταν ελληνικό αφού κάποιοι Γερμανοί παράγγελναν στο Αμπελάκι καράβια που το όνομα τελείωνε σε -ΟR κ το σουλούπι του πλοίου παραπέμπει μάλλον σε βορειοευρωπαϊκό.
Το διάστημα από την τρόπιδα μέχρι την παράδοση  ( 8 χρόνια ! )  είναι ενδεικτικό του μόνιμου προβλήματος που κυριαρχούσε στις ελληνικές ναυπηγήσεις ακόμα κ στις καλές εποχές.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Ως ΗΕCTOR δεν πρέπει να ήταν ελληνικό αφού κάποιοι Γερμανοί παράγγελναν στο Αμπελάκι καράβια που το όνομα τελείωνε σε -ΟR κ το σουλούπι του πλοίου παραπέμπει μάλλον σε βορειοευρωπαϊκό.


Τι είπες τώρα ω ΒΙΚΤΩΡ !!! Τι .....βόμβα έριξες με αυτό το _"ΟR"_ ??? Μήπως, λέω μήπως, το αδελφό του ΕΚΤΩΡ - ΓΡΥΛΛΟΣ ονομαζόταν _ΑSTOR_ και είναι αυτό το πλοίο υπό κατασκευή που βλέπουμε εδώ,

dasads-02.jpg

σε φωτό από την _ιστοσελίδα του ναυπηγείου Σαλαμίς_ ??? Η πρύμη τουλάχιστον είναι ακριβώς ολόιδια _(σύγκριση)_ με αυτή του ΕΚΤΩΡ - ΓΡΥΛΛΟΣ !!!!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τι είπες τώρα ω ΒΙΚΤΩΡ !!! Τι .....βόμβα έριξες με αυτό το _"ΟR"_ ??? Μήπως, λέω μήπως, το αδελφό του ΕΚΤΩΡ - ΓΡΥΛΛΟΣ ονομαζόταν _ΑSTOR_ και είναι αυτό το πλοίο υπό κατασκευή που βλέπουμε εδώ,
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 186664
> 
> σε φωτό από την _ιστοσελίδα του ναυπηγείου Σαλαμίς_ ??? Η πρύμη τουλάχιστον είναι ακριβώς ολόιδια _(σύγκριση)_ με αυτή του ΕΚΤΩΡ - ΓΡΥΛΛΟΣ !!!!!


Μου φαίνεται ΄ότι το ΑSTOR ήταν feeder, μικρότερο χωρίς κρένια.Με επιφύλαξη υπήρχε κ αδελφό, ΜΕΤΕΟR  ( ; ),Ψάξιμο θελουν αυτά.
Η ιστοσελίδα ενδιαφέρουσα αλλά γιά τα newbuildings επιτρέψτε μου να αμφιβάλλω πολύ.Γιά τις μετασκευές πάω πάσο.
Χαρακτηριστικά θυμάμαι μετασκευή χημικού τάνκερ σε μπάλκερ εταιρείας που είναι στέλεχος,φίλος μου.Μιλάμε γιά βαρβάτη δουλειά
Τώρα δεν ξέρω τι κάνει το ναυπηγείο.

----------


## npapad

> Λοιπόν βρήκα μια άκρη για αυτή την "παντόφλα" των ναυπηγείων Χανδρή. Το 1965 φτιάχτηκε στο ναυπηγείο Ελληνικές Ναυπηγικές & Βιομηχανικές Επιχειρήσεις στα Αμπελάκια ένα πορθμείο για λογαριασμό της ίδιας επιχείρησης και πήρε το όνομα ΕΛΒΕΣ ΙΙΙ. Οι διαστάσεις του ήταν μόλις 18 Χ 6 μέτρα.
> Το 1969 τα ναυπηγεία πήραν το όνομα "Ναυπηγεία Χανδρή" και το μικρό σκάφος προφανώς πήρε τα χρώματα που ανέφερε ο ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ. Το 1982 το πορθμείο πουλήθηκε στην ΑΓΕΤ Ηρακλής και μετονομάστηκε ΑΡΓΩ. Στις 25 Δεκεμβρίου 1986 το καραβάκι βυθίστηκε στο Αλιβέρι όταν έπεσε πάνω του ένα μότορσιπ. Τελικά ανελκύστηκε το 1987 και διαλύθηκε.
> Κρίνοντας από το "ΙΙΙ" πρέπει να υπήρχαν και ΕΛΒΕΣ Ι & ΙΙ αλλά δεν ξέρω αν ήταν και αυτά πορθμείο ή άλλου τύπου σκάφη.


Πληροφορίες για το ΕΛΒΕΣ ΙΙΙ από τον Lloyd's Register 1974-75 και το αρχείο του αδελφού μου Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκη (emmpapad).
Info about ELBES III from the 1974-75 Lloyd's Register and my brother Emmanouil Papadakis (emmpapad) archive.

ELBES III, registered at Piraeus (off. no 2446), call sign SZLT (SV2415), IMO 6524541. Built 9/1965 (Hellenic S.B. & Ind. Co. Ltd, Ambelaki), 98 gt. Classified as a "Piraeus Harbour - Island of Salamis" Route Ferry. 18,49 m X 6,01 m. Engines : 2 oil 4SA each 6 cyl. 300 BHP (Transport Equipment, Thornycroft, Basingstoke), 10 knots.

ELBES III, (reg. at Piraeus 2446) since 28-11-1964. Owners : ELBES S.A (early) & CHANDRIS K. (later).
ARGO (same registry) since 19-2-1981. Owners : Heracles General Cement Co.
Deleted from the Registry 25-1-1995.

----------


## npapad

Φωτογραφία του CZAR το 2004 από το Αμπελάκι. Μου την έστειλε ο καλός μας φίλος Peter Fitzpatrick.
Ambelaki 2004 czar.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Στην ταινία "Η Αγνή του λιμανιού" του 1952, έχουμε μερικά σπάνια πλάνα από τα Αμπελάκια του 1952. Σε ένα σημείο που δυστυχώς η κάμερα κινείται, βλέπουμε στο δεύτερο πλάνο μια σειρά από ντανιασμένα σκάφη. 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 185077
> 
> Ένωσα τα καρέ και το αποτέλεσμα δεν είναι πολύ καλό αλλά απ'όσα μπόρεσα να καταλάβω προσπάθησα και τα ξεχωρίσα εδώ: 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 185076
> 
> Νομίζω οτι βλέπουμε μερικά από τα ναυάγια που είχε μεταπολεμικά ανελκύσει ο Οργανισμός Ανελκύσεως Ναυαγίων. Είναι καταγεγραμμένο οτι ορισμένα τα είχαν ρυμουλκήσει στα Αμπελάκια όπου παρέμειναν μέχρι που εκποιήθηκαν είτε για διάλυση είτε για επισκευή.


Έχουμε κάνει αρκετές φορές αναφορά στην ταινία "Η Άγνη του Πειραιά" που κυκλοφόρησε Γενάρη του 1952, άρα οι λήψεις πρέπει να έγιναν το 1951. Η ταινία υπάρχει διαθέσιμη online σε διάφορες ιστοσελίδες και έτσι μπόρεσα να δω καλύτερα τα πλάνα από τα Αμπελάκια. Ένωσα μερικά καρέ και φαίνεται οτι το συνεργείο έκανε τη λήψη από τον δυτικό μυχο του κόλπου κάπου μπροστά στον Άγιο Δημήτριο. Επίσης προκύπτει οτι τα αγκυροβολημένα ναυάγια και πλοία ήταν μπροστά από το σημερινό ναυπηγείο Φραντζή.

ambelaki 1951.jpg

----------

